# Kibble size



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been trying Archer on some new Acana food that isn't the small breed one. He loves it and picks it out of the current kibble and even works for it. The only problem is it seems that all their other kibbles are larger in suze. The small breed puppy was kibbles about half the suze of a pencil eraser or even smaller. The new ones are almost dime-sized. He loves it and eats it fine but he seems to not even chew them. Is there any problem with him eating larger sized kibbles? He weighs 10 lbs.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope it's okay because Sophie has been eating acana for 3 years and loves it! Little Rambo eats earthborn and the kibble is really small.I am now mixing the two because it's easier to feed the same, and I'm not sure which I will use. Both are excellent but earthborn is a lot cheaper. Acana made Sophies tear stains go away, so I'm not sure yet about earthborn.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no problem, he will bite it enough to swallow it. Dogs don't chew their food. One of the traits of carnivores, no real flat molars.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks, good to know someone else is feeding their Hav the full size kibble. He loves the Acana grasslands. Which one are you feeding Sophie?

He has done really well on their kibble so far.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Also grasslands


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Actually wait it is the Ranchlands I am feeding as it doesn't have egg or any bird product. A very casual stab at an allergy test.


----------

